# Millenium Complex Nightclub Plymouth April 08



## *MrB*

Visited with Kernow and Lycos shortly after Scotty and Co. Was top of my list of places to do and thoroughly enjoyed it. Spent a lot of time in my teens/early twenties here when it was the largest nightclub in Plymouth! Always wondered what it was like behind the scenes 

Very interesting Building and fantastic second ever explore!

Entry went pretty much as planned (sort of) Exit however was a bit more tricky as we were more worried about getting in then out. After some planning tho we escaped, and headed home... Onto the pics

The Ceiling Rose






The Main Club





Main DJ Booth with MrB





Some Original Interior





The Crew





the 'old' side of club, now storage





From the Roof





VIP Bar










the Boulevard consisted of 5 themed bars





and





Cloak Room remnants


----------



## King Al

great pics Mr B, Like the Ceiling Rose thing, and the bar pics


----------



## *MrB*

Couple more i meant to post:


Top Bar





Old Wash Room


----------



## cogito

That's in awesome condition, looks like there's some great bits and pieces in there too!


----------



## *MrB*

cogito said:


> That's in awesome condition, looks like there's some great bits and pieces in there too!



It's been closed since early 2004, access is difficult, so this has kept out the vandals which is good. A few bits and pieces in there, nothing really of any worth, lots of old paperwork and documents, staf records, etc.
Plenty of glasses in the sinks, oh and some food still in the fridge in the diner area! The smell from that nearly knocked me out lol


----------



## Scotty

*MrB* said:


> It's been closed since early 2004, access is difficult, so this has kept out the vandals which is good. A few bits and pieces in there, nothing really of any worth, lots of old paperwork and documents, staf records, etc.
> Plenty of glasses in the sinks, oh and some food still in the fridge in the diner area! The smell from that nearly knocked me out lol



did you find all the left over cans and bottles of drink?


----------



## Foxylady

Excellent photos, MrB. Love the glass bricks on the front of the top bar and that ceiling rose is amazing.
Cheers


----------



## *MrB*

Scotty said:


> did you find all the left over cans and bottles of drink?




Oh yeah, boxes and boxes of empty bottles of malibu and 4 year old cola and energy drink. mmmmm


----------



## lycos

was it really only april we went? seems like much longer, think we might have to revisit guys, really enjoyed this one!


----------



## Scotty

lycos said:


> was it really only april we went? seems like much longer, think we might have to revisit guys, really enjoyed this one!



soon dude, soon!


----------



## Silverfox

I'd really love to come along when this is revisited. I spent far to much of my youth in this place


----------



## *MrB*

Foxylady said:


> Excellent photos, MrB. Love the glass bricks on the front of the top bar and that ceiling rose is amazing.
> Cheers



Thanks foxy, this was my second ever explore, quite a big one to tackle really but....



Silverfox said:


> I'd really love to come along when this is revisited. I spent far to much of my youth in this place



Be patient young man, all the fallness of time


----------



## *MrB*

lycos said:


> was it really only april we went? seems like much longer, think we might have to revisit guys, really enjoyed this one!



Yeah mate, it does seem an age ago, roll on the next biggie 




Scotty said:


> soon dude, soon!



good times


----------



## spikey

I be up for it lads too spent alot of drinkin time in there lol mostly in the middle area, reaching for the lasers lol


----------



## *MrB*

spikey said:


> I be up for it lads too spent alot of drinkin time in there lol mostly in the middle area, reaching for the lasers lol



Will keep you posted mate


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

oh god, not again


----------



## Underworld

If there is room for a little one, I would also be up for it. I use to drink here quite a lot when I was younger 

What I can remember anyways...

UW


----------



## fuzey

I would be interested too

I was in there the night it opened as Millennium


----------



## Scotty

kernow:=- think we need to get our 'get in there' caps on


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

i stand by my previous statement.....

"oh god not again....."

getting in/out was a great buzz tho!

sure we missed bits...


----------



## *MrB*

kernowexpeditionary said:


> i stand by my previous statement.....
> 
> "oh god not again....."
> 
> getting in/out was a great buzz tho!
> 
> sure we missed bits...



Dude, scotty has mentioned a re-visit, so oh god, yes... that entry/exit again

Just remember that buzz lol

yes, defo bits we missed, gigantor of a site tho


----------



## Silverfox

Mr*B* keep me posted on the plans to re-visit. I'd love the oppertunity to have a nose around with out my beer goggles on. Plus you just know you've missed plenty of it on hour first mission.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

needless to say ill be there again.....


----------



## lycos

Thought I'd add a couple external pics of this site, those of you who went there know what it looks like,
so for those of you that dont...


----------



## fuzey

the woodwork that 'The Boulevard' sign is on is starting to look a bit of a nightmare up close. That blue Millennium Complex sign hanging down still looks in good condition though 

Just thought; when was the Lansons sign removed? Did they do away with that name before it closed?


----------



## *MrB*

Lycos, nice external pics, something we missed among i'd imagine a few other things


----------



## invert01

I'd be keen on doing this site if there is room to tag along??


----------



## skittles

How come all the night clubs are closed in Plymouth 

Great photos, good colours


----------



## Scotty

skittles said:


> How come all the night clubs are closed in Plymouth



Drugs and underage drinking.


----------



## *MrB*

invert01 said:


> I'd be keen on doing this site if there is room to tag along??



Maybe, nothing planned, but itching to go back 



skittles said:


> How come all the night clubs are closed in Plymouth
> 
> Great photos, good colours



Plymouth is rubbish, all the best ones are gone

And cheers


----------



## Bide_furio

wicked! wd love to get in there looks well good! great find!


----------



## S1MON

Looks really big from the outside, pictures of the inside make it look small.. looks cool tho' never went when it was open.

Lots of coats and jackets left in there haha. 

Would also be interested in going..


----------



## escortmad79

S1MON said:


> Lots of coats and jackets left in there haha.


You: "Hi could I get my coat back? It was left here the day the club was raided"
Them "Is this it?"
You: No..."
Them: "Is this it?"
You *looking around*: "No..."
Them: "Is this it?"
You... "No!"
*several hours later*
Them: "Is THIS ONE it?"
You *still looking around* "No"
Them: "This is the last one, so this one MUST be yours"
You: "Ahhh hold on...








...I wasn't wearing a coat that night!!!"


----------



## *MrB*

Bide_furio said:


> wicked! wd love to get in there looks well good! great find!



My fav explore to date, nothing has come close yet



S1MON said:


> Looks really big from the outside, pictures of the inside make it look small.. looks cool tho' never went when it was open.
> 
> Lots of coats and jackets left in there haha.
> 
> Would also be interested in going..



It is immense inside, We were in there for a good few hours, about 4 from memory and we still missed stuff


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

was a top night, was a great feeling in the car after!


----------



## *MrB*

kernowexpeditionary said:


> was a top night, was a great feeling in the car after!



Definately was mate, will PM you soon


----------



## GeorgieKirrin

So did you go back there yet?!! I was so engrossed in the thread and I feel like the story is unfinished... Tell me more! What was the story with Millenium? I was living overseas and when I came back to Plymouth it was closed - it literally looks like it closed for the night and no one ever went back. Doesn't anyone else find it really wierd that someone owns it and it just sits there empty all the time? What a waste. Same as Dance Academy.


----------



## *MrB*

laurabops said:


> So did you go back there yet?!! I was so engrossed in the thread and I feel like the story is unfinished... Tell me more! What was the story with Millenium? I was living overseas and when I came back to Plymouth it was closed - it literally looks like it closed for the night and no one ever went back. Doesn't anyone else find it really wierd that someone owns it and it just sits there empty all the time? What a waste. Same as Dance Academy.



Not had a chance to go back yet 

Bet it will definately be done.

It shut for financial reasons. Ends were just not meeting. Shame, it was AWESOME!


----------



## cassie1202

these are really great pics, wondering if any of the left over belongings are mine lol


----------



## Landie_Man

*MrB* said:


> It's been closed since early 2004, access is difficult, so this has kept out the vandals which is good. A few bits and pieces in there, nothing really of any worth, lots of old paperwork and documents, staf records, etc.
> Plenty of glasses in the sinks, oh and some food still in the fridge in the diner area! The smell from that nearly knocked me out lol



What sort of food, and any pics lol!


----------



## *MrB*

cassie1202 said:


> these are really great pics, wondering if any of the left over belongings are mine lol



Thanks Cassie 



Landie_Man said:


> What sort of food, and any pics lol!



Didn't get time for a pic, the smell was somewhat overwhelming


----------



## dan_cook_999

*Hey*

afternoon all can i jump on the bandwagon and declare my interest in this explore?
never actually went ther but like the dance academy would love to check the inside out as driving past it everyday makes me wonder lol
would b a great 1st 'biggie' 4 me aswell


----------



## crazyjon

these pics are amazing always wanted to see wot it looked like inside, i no a lad who used to work there he says the projector room is still there all boarded up and u can still get in it he also said it was massive place to work in and a lot of fun to rummage around in, is there any pics of the old sgt peppers downstairs on the left of the building b great to see them ,I used to go there wen it was the warehouse then club oz 91to94 had some great nights there just seams like it closed last week,i was reading abit about who used to own it and got the gist that first lesiure used to own it till there were bought out by luminar in 02 03 so if that is the story then luminar still own it witch means they own oceana out cattdown and must not want it to reopen as it would proberly jepodise that club,u see the millenium used to be and still is the biggest club in plymouth and could runin that place as a drunk loves ease of places to go and oceana is a bit far from union street and all the other dumps that they call fun pubs come clubs but seam to be some life comeing back to union street as have seen some work being done to harry tates over the road from milenium in the last few months hope that gonna b something good hope it lasts this time,thats the prob with plymouth nothing stays open for long


----------



## crazyjon

*millenium*

if anyone is still wanting to re explore out of those who have been in already plz let me tag along on the next visit as theres a nasty story going around that its going to be turned into flats some time in the future.


----------



## Scotty

crazyjon said:


> if anyone is still wanting to re explore out of those who have been in already plz let me tag along on the next visit as theres a nasty story going around that its going to be turned into flats some time in the future.



the planning for it to be turned in to flats has been around for years (early 2000) and nothing has been done.
the only thing that i can see that has happened to millennium in the trips to it, is that the post has been cleaned up and some asbestos removeall has taken place.


----------



## strokesboy21

am planning a trip pretty soon PM me if you're interested.


----------



## steve_o

A University of Plymouth Student Class studying Civil engineering went in there about 18 or so months ago. There were studying the roof carrying out a survey as its structually unsafe and i think leaking? So if anythink is being done to the place it needs a new roof. And from what i remeber in my Drunken daze, it was a big flipping roof!

I was in there on the very last night. Was just like a normal night, when i was booted out at about 2-30/3am. Out on the street there was all talk that it was closing down for a bit but didn't pay much attention as was on kebab radar mode! Still think it was really unfair that the girls paid £8 and boys £10 cos they supposidly 'didn't drink as much'. Did used to get my tenners worth tho!!!


----------



## strokesboy21

ive never been but sounds really good from what ive been hearing cant belive they closed it down and left it to rot. does anyone know if luminar still actually own this or wether its plymouth city council ?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

still luminar i believe, who i also believe own oceana, so it isnt in theyre intesrest to open mill back up at a superclub at present,


----------



## Timmy

kernowexpeditionary said:


> still luminar i believe, who i also believe own oceana, so it isnt in theyre intesrest to open mill back up at a superclub at present,





this is correct... Oceana is Luminar (they have a few oceanas around the uk) and if they opend this back up then the 'oceana' night club would soon start to fall with trade as the millienium night club is in the town center... every one would rather stay in the center rather than catch taxis around every where...


----------



## fuzey

I'm sure Luminar sold it off at auction a couple of years back.

There's no way Luminar would just have it sat there doing nothing, it would cost them a fortune.


----------



## strokesboy21

dunno theve left it to rot lol hopefully ill get to see this soon before pcc try to block access


----------



## steve_o

fuzey said:


> I'm sure Luminar sold it off at auction a couple of years back.
> 
> There's no way Luminar would just have it sat there doing nothing, it would cost them a fortune.



But it would prevent Oceana from going bankrupt/closing. If you have been to oceana lately and brought a drink im sure they're making plenty of money to keep Millenuim on there books. £5 entrance and £4 a little bottle of alchopop! nearly a Tenner a single drink! Used to get utterly drunk in swillenium for only a quid more!


----------



## strokesboy21

haha swillenium


----------

